# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الأصم تواصل بدون فواصل ...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباحكم / مسائكم 
بالفرح والسعاااده 


الأصم هو شخص ذو حس مرهف، شعوره عميق ، ترنو أحلامه و أمانيه إلى عالم لا حدود له ، تكمن قوته فيما تحمله بنات أفكاره من تخيلات و ابتكارات و إبداعات ، بذرة تحتاج إلى الري الدائم بماء الخبرات و المعلومات و إلى استقائها بألوان عدة من ينابيع مختلفة ، ومع هذا فهو متقلب المزاج ، يميل إلى العدوانية أحياناً إذا ما وجد يد العون ممدودة إلى يديه تأخذ به إلى نفسية سوية و ملامح شخصية مقبولة دينيا ً و أسريا ًو اجتماعيا ً
ولكي تتفجر إبداعاته ، و تتكون ملامح شخصيته المرجوة كان من الضروري إيجاد 
طرائق شاملة لتعليمه بها شيء من التشويق و الإبهار لنثري بها قاموسه اللغوي لكي يكون الأفكار و يستوعب ما حوله من أشياء و أخبار و معلومات .
و استخدام التقنية هنا تعد أفضل وسيلة لتقديم وجبة متكاملة العناصر من صورة للدلالة على الكلمة ثم الكلمة بالهجاء الإصبعي ( وهي الحروف الأبجدية مترجمة إلى إشارات إصبعية ( أ ب ت ) ثم الكتابة باللغة العربية ثم الصوت الدال على الكلمة ثم الإشارة الوصفية المزودة بكيفية الاستخدام
فلا يقتصر تعليم الأصم على مجرد الإشارة الوصفية التي امتلأ بها بصره دون فهم لفحواها إذا كانت الإشارة جديدة بالنسبة له 
كذلك التواصل الكلي عند الحديث مع الأصم (وهو عبارة عن شكل متكامل من عدة عناصر الهجاء الإصبعي ، وحركة الشفاة و الإشارة الوصفية و أضيف تعبيرات الوجه التي تسهم بشكل كبير في نجاح التواصل بينك و بين الأصم فمثلا ً (عند أداء إشارة حزين تضم الأصابع كقبضة اليد عدا الإبهام و كأنك تقول ناجح ثم تمرير الإبهام على الأنف من فوق الأنف حتى نهايتها ) هنا لابد وأن أبرز تعبير الوجه بالحزن مع نطق كلمة ( زعلان ) ليقرأ حركة شفاهك فيكون التواصل بينك و بينه أفضل و أسرع .
و يتم ذلك في سلاسة و صبر خاصة مع الأطفال دون سن المدرسة .
الصم هو حالة إنسانية خاصة يجب التعامل معها بخليط من الحرص و الحنان و الصدق و الإخلاص . 


م/ن 
لعطر ردودكم له معنى 
اسألكم الدعـــــــــاااء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

معلومات غالية الثمن وقيمة
يسلمووو يداتك فروحة لنقل الرائع
نستفيد من كل كلمة خطتيها على هدا الصفحة
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتوووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


الصم فئة فقدت القدرة على التعبير باللسان و سماع غيرهم ولكنهم لم يفقدوا أعظم نعم الرحمن وهي العقل.


مواضيعك في غاية الاهميه فروحه

سلمتي من كل سوء غاليتي

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

موفقه لكل خير اخيه

----------


## فرح

> معلومات غالية الثمن وقيمة
> 
> يسلمووو يداتك فروحة لنقل الرائع
> نستفيد من كل كلمة خطتيها على هدا الصفحة
> يعطيك العافية
> موفقة لكل خير
> تحياتوووووو
> 
> شمعة الوادي



 يسلمك ويحفظك غاااليتي شــــمعتنا 
ويعطيك العااافيه دوووم منوووره ياااقلبي 
لاحلامنا روووعة تواااصلك 
دمت بخييييييييير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمدوآل محمد 
يسلمك ويحفظك من كل سوء 
حبيبتي ام الحلوين 
مشكوووره ياااقلبي ع حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه 
دمتِ بخيييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

ممتاز واجد حفظنا بعض الحركات 
على العموم يجب التعامل مع 
هذا الفئه بكل رحابت صدر
لانهم حساسين جدا 
كل الشكر لك اختي فرح

----------


## فرح

> ممتاز واجد حفظنا بعض الحركات 
> على العموم يجب التعامل مع 
> هذا الفئه بكل رحابت صدر
> لانهم حساسين واجد انا
> تعاملي مع بعظهم...
> كل الشكر لك اختي فرح



تسلم خيي_ قـــمي_
نعم حساسيتهم لااكذب لو قلت انها شديده 
ومن يتعامل معهم يكون فاهم طريقة 
تفكيرهم ..
حظووور ممـــــــــيز منك اخووووي
كل الشكر والتقدير لعطر تواااجدك 
يعطيك العاافيه ودووم هالاشراااقه المضيئه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  اجد هذه الملاحظة انهم حساسين جدا* 

*ومن خلال التعامل القليل معهم  اجد انهم ايضا* 

*يتفانوا  في خدمة الشخص الذي يحترم  وضعهم* 

*ويعاملهم  باسلوب  محترم* 

*حتى نظراتهم  تجد فيها  الحنان* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*فرح* 

*على هذا النقل  الجميل والمفيد* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

> *نعم اجد هذه الملاحظة انهم حساسين جدا* 
> 
> *ومن خلال التعامل القليل معهم اجد انهم ايضا*  
> *يتفانوا في خدمة الشخص الذي يحترم وضعهم*  
> *ويعاملهم باسلوب محترم*  
> *حتى نظراتهم تجد فيها الحنان*  
> *تشكري ابنتي*  
> *فرح*  
> *على هذا النقل الجميل والمفيد*  
> ...



 مشكوووروااالدي الغاالي ابو طــــــــارق
الاجمل روووعة تواااصلك الحلووو منك 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيييييييين
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
فروحه    
يعطيك العافية 
 على الموضوع المميز
لا تحرمنا جديدك 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> فروحه 
> يعطيك العافية 
> على الموضوع المميز
> لا تحرمنا جديدك 
> دمت بخير



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ســــويت حبيبتي 
مشكوووره ع توااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بخييييييييير

----------

